# It's just not fair.....



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

1. Switch on machine - leave for an hour

2. Steam some water and purge brew head of steam

3. 15g in the (pressurised) basket tamped fairly hard

4. Brew switch light off - flick switch

5. 27 seconds later, just over 2fl oz of espresso

6. Taste

Repeat stages 2-6 and taste again. Ah-ha, best double shot yet







Set shot down on breakfast bar and clean basket/machine. Switch off.

Cat then jumps up on the counter and spills shot









Twenty five quids worth of coffee, hours and hours spent watching vids/reading forums and much blood/sweat/tears to get to this point and the faffing cat..........

Al (disgruntled and heading into Christies Deli in Elgin for an espresso)


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Your cat clearly views your espresso machine as a rival for your affections.

If your grinder (when you get it) is really loud, that might act as a deterrent.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Cats... it's all about them.


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

The cat got the crema... *badumtish*


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Done this loads of times myself without the aid of a moggy. Just heavy handed. The worst one was when I spilt a double on top of my Silvia and the espresso was coming out of places it shouldn't have been. That took a while to clean up. I now neck the shot before knocking the puck out (less than a minute).


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

finally getting the timing right then, how have you managed it ?


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I have had mismatched shot glasses for a while now due to the cat doing a stylish pirouette over the Silvia and flicking a glass off onto the floor.


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

brun said:


> finally getting the timing right then, how have you managed it ?


I have absolutely no idea. I've been getting 3-4fl oz with the pressurised basket, sometimes in less than 20 seconds, but read somewhere that any amount over 15g was a waste so I gave it a go with a heavy tamp and got 2fl oz split between two glasses - three times in a row. It's still too thin or watery and would probably qualify as vinegar to some on here but I can drink it straight without making a face so I'm claiming a marginal victory in the overall scheme of things.

And before the rest of you throw in your 2p worth, please note my ultimate goal of 18g per double.

Al


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

so your dosing 15g ?


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

brun said:


> so your dosing 15g ?


Yup - to the nearest .02g anyway (new scales)







Tamping fairly hard though - remember, pressurised basket.

Al


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

well my last one i was literally tamping it with my feet off the floor and i couldnt get past 20s


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

I've been finding the longer you let the shot run the better it tastes - even if you end up with 3fl oz. This mornings efforts saw 25-30 second shots using 15-18g in 1/2g steps but the higher the dosage the less tamp weight is required. Also the brewhead gets more messy the higher the dose due to pressure equalisation in the basket after switch off.

Al


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Firstly throw the pressurised basket at or near the cat... No, I didn't mean that you love the cat right? Turn it into some sort of toy for him/her. Then replace it with a standard double, up your dose to around the 17/18g mark at an appropriately fine grind, distribute and tamp evenly. That should sort it.

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=55.013492,-1.618072


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks Andy. I'm due delivery of a MC2 grinder and bottomless portafilter on Monday so I'm stuck with the pressurised basket and pre-ground until then. I bet you Monday afternoon I'm running round like a Meerkat on steroids though.....

Al


----------



## Stevenp6 (May 17, 2011)

Kill the cat


----------



## tenbears10 (Jan 21, 2012)

Stevenp6 said:


> Kill the cat


And then get a dog, they don't jump on the worktops


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

Stevenp6 said:


> Kill the cat


Cats - plural. Twice the imbuggerance factor.



tenbears10 said:


> And then get a dog, they don't jump on the worktops


Yes they do - or at least mine does. I blame the wife for lack of training. Mind you, the dogs braincell has yet to develop properly but that's not his fault.....

Al


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

How's the grinder !?


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

brun said:


> How's the grinder !?


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?4846-Help-with-my-nakedness!!!&p=29247#post29247

Al


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

I suppose I have to come clean and admit that it's not only the cats that sabotage my espresso shots.....

Here's one I managed to spill earlier...










and my setup...










Al


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Is That a Motta steaming pitcher I see there? Nice! I wouldn't be without mine. From the accessories I see on your counter, I am guessing like me you have been using Cream Supplies, my favorite place when it comes to saving a bit of cash! Shame they don't have quite the range of Coffee Hit or the other places I use for more specialized equipment. Motta supplies in particular are about 30/40% cheaper than anywhere else though.


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes - Motta steaming pitcher and tamper from Cream Supplies. I did want the stuff from Coffee Hit but they wanted £16.90 postage on a £42 order because of my 'remote location'. Not happy at the discrimination but the more I look through the firms advertised on here, the more I see of this.

Anyway, bit of a catch 22 on the pitcher - I don't use the plastic thingy for the wand that comes with the Classic and have to juggle reach vs amount very carefully if I don't want milk splattering everywhere or, as usually happens, overspills the pitcher. I admit I'm not the best at micro bubble stretching but if I use a big mug I find the wife and sons enjoy any of the milky drinks that I produce and I enjoy the occasional...... cappo or mocha or whatever it's called myself (40% espresso, 60% milk). Need proper cups/saucers, some lined shot glasses, a flushing basket, cleaning stuff and a milk thermometer soon - may as well bung in a wand upgrade whilst I'm at it









Oh well, onwards and sideways......

Al

PS - why is it I crave a nice espresso just before I go to bed?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh, I don't know a great deal about the Gaggia's but I think I remember reading that you can swap for a rancilio steam wand? should sort your problems, then If you can successfully steam in the pitcher, that will negate the need for a thermometer.

Sounds good though, go and buy some toys!


----------

